# source verifying



## bigmike0321 (Jan 13, 2016)

1 gram of test cyp and blood levels 5000, 48 hours after pin. these are not my numbers. if verifying a source would you consider this good. it seems good to me but always appreciate the experts. also I have no intention of ever using that much.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 13, 2016)

Everyone is different I was running 1000 last summer and my levels were a bit over 6K


----------



## mickems (Jan 13, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> 1 gram of test cyp and blood levels 5000, 48 hours after pin. these are not my numbers. if verifying a source would you consider this good. it seems good to me but always appreciate the experts. also I have no intention of ever using that much.



To verify a source, I would only trust the recommendation of someone I know personally or that has a reputation. I wouldn't go off of someone's claim of blood levels rising unless I could verify blood work results as proof and then it still depends on the persons' integrity.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 13, 2016)

Yup that is a good number. Everyone is different, but levels at 5x the dose is real good.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm a 5x guy from more than one source of test.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2016)

Unless it's 7x I usually don't bother...


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jan 13, 2016)

thanks for the help. i am in no hurry but this one looks promising. meanwhile i will keep researching


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 14, 2016)

Rebuttal , i checked my logs and on 1000 i was 5297.6 NG/DL , its was 1200 and tne 50mgs 2X week that i got 6337.4 NG/DL


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 15, 2016)

Are the levels from someone you know?  A lot of times bunk labs will send out over dosed gear to guys that agree to write a log then sell under dosed to everyone else.


----------

